# my male is almost dead so i put him in the freezer



## macro junkie (Mar 18, 2008)

he wasnt good,for 3 days now he cant climb on stuff right..keeps falling off..if he climbs on my hand and i turn my hand upside down he will just fall off..The male has been adult for about 3 months....My Q is how long does an adult Hierodula solomonis male live for?does thats sound about right 3 months?he didnt look well./looked tired and dieing..so after me seeing him for 3 days like this i thought it best to put him in the freezer..So heres some of pics i took of him..he done what he was ment to do which was mating with my female..i was hoping for him to mate again in the next week or so but no such luck..He was a great mantid..one of the best i have ever had..great and flying and looked stunning. R.I.P jade.


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Scott. Sux that our choice of "pets" have such a short lifespan.


----------



## Precious (Mar 21, 2008)

I keep my faves on life support. They'll be down to half a leg and one forearm, all brown and crispy and there I am feeding them with forceps and singing "You Are My Sunshine."


----------



## bugzilla (Mar 22, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> he wasnt good,for 3 days now he cant climb on stuff right..keeps falling off..if he climbs on my hand and i turn my hand upside down he will just fall off..The male has been adult for about 3 months....My Q is how long does an adult Hierodula solomonis male live for?does thats sound about right 3 months?he didnt look well./looked tired and dieing..so after me seeing him for 3 days like this i thought it best to put him in the freezer..So heres some of pics i took of him..he done what he was ment to do which was mating with my female..i was hoping for him to mate again in the next week or so but no such luck..He was a great mantid..one of the best i have ever had..great and flying and looked stunning. R.I.P jade.


No idea on life span but you probably did the kindest thing. In the wild it would have been eaten as soon as it became weak. Sorry for your loss!



Precious said:


> I keep my faves on life support. They'll be down to half a leg and one forearm, all brown and crispy and there I am feeding them with forceps and singing "You Are My Sunshine."


 :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 22, 2008)

i dont like to see animals in distress..


----------



## Precious (Mar 23, 2008)

who does? when i have a favored bug, usually females, that still get about, seem to enjoy basking and lustily strike and eat - i will take them out daily, feed them and it's all good. once they're disinterested in food or fall about, i put them down.

didn't mean to sound cavalier. i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## asiandude (Mar 23, 2008)

Precious said:


> I keep my faves on life support. They'll be down to half a leg and one forearm, all brown and crispy and there I am feeding them with forceps and singing "You Are My Sunshine."


LMAO OMG I LUAGHED UNTIL IT HURT WHEN I READ THIS.


----------



## Precious (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 25, 2008)

I hate it when the fron half dies leaving the back half with legs to wander :blink:


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 25, 2008)

Whenever my mantids are on the brink of death, their anntenai seem to face opposite directions(one forward, and one backward). Does anyone else notice this.


----------

